# Trying to remember the name of a 80's dragon cartoon



## theninethdivine (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello guys. This question is been killing me for over a year now.

In late 80's, there was a cartoon/anime (I don't remember if the production was american or japanese). From what I can remember, the story revolves about humans and dragon co-existing in floating islands, because the earth itself is partially destroyed and doesn't allow life anymore (don't remember why).

Those islands float very high, and dragons were the source of power or something like that. There were good and evil ppl, and they were riding dragons for the fights.

Please, if somebody remembers it, answer as quickly as you can! I've waiting  15yrs to watch it one more time  :wink: (in fact, I was 6yrs old when it aired here, and they didn't even had all the episodes).

Thanks!


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Mar 19, 2008)

Dragons:Fire and Ice?

I dunno...just what it made me think of..


----------



## theninethdivine (Mar 19, 2008)

Nope, this one you mentioned is from 2004  but thanks for trying.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 19, 2008)

Probably not Puff the Magic Dragon, lol.. I think that was earlier than the 80s anyway..

Wish I knew.


----------



## Wolfbane (Mar 19, 2008)

My best guess: Dungeons and dragons based on the game of the same name

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfif5DiGMYc 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH4tI_NUU4M&feature=related


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Mar 19, 2008)

I think I know what you're talking about. Unfortunately, I don't recall the name, either. I think it was based on some crappy toy or another, though.


----------



## theninethdivine (Mar 20, 2008)

I HAVE FOUND IT AT LAST!

The name of the show was DRAGON FLYZ, first aired in 1996. Even had toys for selling. Oh shit, my memory IS really bad, kkkkk.

Thanks to a brazilian non-furry called Strokes! I love you man!

For you in the forum, thanks for trying, hehe (and sorry for my wrong info about the release date). Hope I can find the episodes now


----------

